# HWY 6 - Clear Creek Canyon Rd west of Denver



## MerlinAma

What' the story? Is this ever ridden by cyclists? 
I've looked at some cycling club routes and they all seem to avoid this road, even though on paper it looks like a perfect route going west.
In my case, I'm looking for a short route from Golden to Berthoud Pass (ie not through Evergreen and over Squaw/Juniper Pass).


----------



## Samadhi

MerlinAma said:


> What' the story? Is this ever ridden by cyclists?
> I've looked at some cycling club routes and they all seem to avoid this road, even though on paper it looks like a perfect route going west.
> In my case, I'm looking for a short route from Golden to Berthoud Pass (ie not through Evergreen and over Squaw/Juniper Pass).


CCCR in't the most bike-friendly road. Shoulders are inconsistent and there's a ton of car/bus/truck traffic heading to/from Blackhawk / Central City. Unless something's changed in the last year, it's illegal to ride a bike through Blackhawk.

You should be able to get from Golden to To Empire by sticking to Hwy 6 and 40 although you may have to ride I70 for short distances.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

MerlinAma said:


> What' the story? Is this ever ridden by cyclists?
> I've looked at some cycling club routes and they all seem to avoid this road, even though on paper it looks like a perfect route going west.
> In my case, I'm looking for a short route from Golden to Berthoud Pass (ie not through Evergreen and over Squaw/Juniper Pass).


Think lots of busses and old people heading to gamble. I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## Samadhi

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Think lots of busses and old people heading to gamble. I wouldn't risk it.


And that's a shame. It would be a challenging road for many and tons of history. All we need is shoulders or bike lanes.


----------



## Pablo

I've ridden on a lot of sketcky roads in my time, but that one would be a death wish as the road currently stands.


----------



## BlueWheels

I live in Evergreen and drive that as the scenic route between Evergreen and Golden when I am heading in that direction. Every time I am on it, I think about what an amazing ride it would be, but every tunnel that I go through (and there are several) makes me fairly confident that it would be a bad idea. I'm sure I will ride it someday, but for now I am keeping content with the other routes that are out there (and there are several good routes from Golden to Idaho Springs).


----------



## indianhillsted

Pretty sure this is one of the roads in the state where bicycles are prohibited. I know a few people who took advantage of the closure because of a big rock slide a few years back.


----------



## MerlinAma

Thanks for the input.
Apparently there are some plans for The Peaks to Plains Trail through the area but who knows how long that will take. What I read is a completion date of 2016 for one segment that apparently has funding.


----------



## DonDenver

Pablo said:


> I've ridden on a lot of sketcky roads in my time, but that one would be a death wish as the road currently stands.


sums it up well...


----------



## sbsbiker

indianhillsted said:


> Pretty sure this is one of the roads in the state where bicycles are prohibited. I know a few people who took advantage of the closure because of a big rock slide a few years back.


I don't belive bikes are prohibited on any Colorado roads outside of Blackhawk. Common sense, and a riders tolerance for riding with traffic may prohibit some, but not a law. 

What's wrong with riding Squaw pass,mi did it a week ago and found it to be a quiet, easy pass. Little traffic, great views, the only problem I had was no support, once you get onto the climb. Then from Echo lake, it's a 14 mile downhill to ID springs.


----------



## OldChipper

I was thinking bikes were prohibited in CCC as well. Was told that by a friend who's lived here all his life. That aside, I agree with others, buses, old folks, and drunks make it prudent to avoid that canyon, even WITH wide shoulders or bike lanes which it doesn't have anyway. 

Other option is to ride up US40 or Lookout Mountain, along I70 to the Evergreen Pkwy exit then get on the frontage road the rest of the way to the US40 exit toward Berthoud Pass. I'm not sure what the scoop is these days as far as getting around the twin tunnels just outside of Idaho Springs - years ago, you had to walk a bit there I think.


----------



## Pablo

*Interesting ...*

It looks like riding the road on a bike is prohibited. However, there are plans in the works for a trail to be put in there. http://jeffco.us/jeffco/openspace_uploads/Exec_Summary_Clear_Creek_Canyon_Park.pdf 

From Peaks to Plains: Trail along Clear Creek will span two counties | ClearCreekCourant.com


----------



## cartmaniac

*No bikes in the tunnels*

Bikes are definitely not allowed in the tunnels in on US 6 in Clear Creek Canyon. There are "No Bikes" signs at the tunnel entrance. They look like this:
https://maps.google.com/maps?q=8040...d=xiENCZZeM9mGAdVvw1ia2w&cbp=12,35.52,,0,5.12

I will admit that when I first came to Colorado in the late '80s, I was too naive and stubborn to think this was a problem, so I rode from Golden to Central City and back one afternoon. Riding through the tunnels scared the crap out of me! No shoulder, poorly lit....

But, if you can figure out how to ride the canyon without riding through the tunnels, it is great scenery!


----------



## pdh

Golden Gate Road is the next cayon to the north. It goes up and over to 119 Peak to Peak Highway. Many cyclists on this road, much safer, and a great climb!


----------



## MerlinAma

The original question was asked as II was try to find the shortest route from Golden to Granby over Berthoud Pass. 
I know the road over Squaw/Juniper is there (Triple Bypass route) and have also ridden Peak to Peak and Golden Gate Canyon since we rode from Golden to Estes Park one year.
Both great rides, but just don't fulfill the requirement.
Thanks for all the input.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

MerlinAma said:


> The original question was asked as II was try to find the shortest route from Golden to Granby over Berthoud Pass.
> I know the road over Squaw/Juniper is there (Triple Bypass route) and have also ridden Peak to Peak and Golden Gate Canyon since we rode from Golden to Estes Park one year.
> Both great rides, but just don't fulfill the requirement.
> Thanks for all the input.


I think you've exhausted your options then.


----------



## Samadhi

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I think you've exhausted your options then.


Actually, I thinks it's possible. You could take hwy 40 and some back roads through Genesee to Idaho Springs and then hwy 6 and 40 to Empire. After Empire it's hwy 40 over Berthod Pass and from there an easy drop to Granby.


----------



## cartmaniac

I'm just piling on at this point, but I see 3 options, from most I-70 to no I-70:

1. Take US-40 the whole way. The only part of I-70 you cannot avoid is from Genesee exit to the Evergreen Parkway, probably 2-3 miles of wide shoulder.

2. Take 40 to Genesee, the go up to Genesee park and ride the dirt down to Chief Hosa exit of I-70. Ride I-70 shoulder for 1 exit to Evergreen Parkway, probably less than 1/2 mile and very wide shoulder.

3. Take Bear Creek Canyon to Kittridge, the go up Kerr Gulch to El Rancho. From there take US-40 all the way. Completely avoids I-70 riding.

3.b. Kerr Gulch but turn left on Evergreen Parkway then a right on Soda Creek Rd. Joins 40 on east side of Floyd Hill. Completely avoids I-70.

US-40 from El Rancho to Floyd Hill is one of the nicest pieces of road around. At the bottom of the west side of Floyd Hill is a nice bike path that takes you to Idaho Spgs.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

cartmaniac said:


> I'm just piling on at this point, but I see 3 options, from most I-70 to no I-70:
> 
> 1. Take US-40 the whole way. The only part of I-70 you cannot avoid is from Genesee exit to the Evergreen Parkway, probably 2-3 miles of wide shoulder.
> 
> 2. Take 40 to Genesee, the go up to Genesee park and ride the dirt down to Chief Hosa exit of I-70. Ride I-70 shoulder for 1 exit to Evergreen Parkway, probably less than 1/2 mile and very wide shoulder.
> 
> 3. Take Bear Creek Canyon to Kittridge, the go up Kerr Gulch to El Rancho. From there take US-40 all the way. Completely avoids I-70 riding.
> 
> 3.b. Kerr Gulch but turn left on Evergreen Parkway then a right on Soda Creek Rd. Joins 40 on east side of Floyd Hill. Completely avoids I-70.
> 
> US-40 from El Rancho to Floyd Hill is one of the nicest pieces of road around. At the bottom of the west side of Floyd Hill is a nice bike path that takes you to Idaho Spgs.


That's a pretty good list. Hadn't thought of some of those.


----------



## Barger285

I was thinking bikes were prohibited in CCC as well.


----------



## MikeBiker

cartmaniac said:


> US-40 from El Rancho to Floyd Hill is one of the nicest pieces of road around. At the bottom of the west side of Floyd Hill is a nice bike path that takes you to Idaho Spgs.


Before the bike path was built, you had to go under I-70 and go up the on ramp from the left side of I-70, cross two uphill-lanes of I-70 traffic and make it to the shoulder. I did that a few times and was really glad when the bike path was opened.


----------



## BlueWheels

cartmaniac said:


> US-40 from El Rancho to Floyd Hill is one of the nicest pieces of road around. At the bottom of the west side of Floyd Hill is a nice bike path that takes you to Idaho Spgs.


Just a quick heads up. If you go this route in the near future, there is a section of 314 (I believe that's the road number) that is closed for construction. The road is still passable on a bike and the construction workers don't mind cyclists riding through, but it's worth being aware of the fact that a section of the road is shut down.


----------



## sbsbiker

I stand corrected. Thanks


----------

